# Are plumbers in demand



## bobbych (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all

Im new here. Im trying to decide if it be worth it for me to move to OZ. I know i want to but need to know i can get decent work. I have recently qualified as a plumber and have 20yr engineering background in the RAF. Would i find in difficult to find work?


----------



## Grangey (Oct 10, 2008)

i doubt it, i think plumbers are on the required list.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

bobbych said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im new here. Im trying to decide if it be worth it for me to move to OZ. I know i want to but need to know i can get decent work. I have recently qualified as a plumber and have 20yr engineering background in the RAF. Would i find in difficult to find work?


Hi Bobbych, 

Welcome to the forum.

If you check out the "PLEASE READ..." post that has links to the required list for skills in Australia and also links to job websites. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.

Yep, a general plumber is category 4431-11 on the ASCO list.

There are some members on here who are plumbers, do a search and see if there is any info on work availability.

Dolly


----------



## UK2Oz (Dec 4, 2008)

You would easily find work in Melbourne, they are currently crying out for brickies, plumbers and cabinet makers, in fact one company is turning work away because they don't have enough qualified staff.


----------

